# Baby on Board- Sleeping?



## tgilli (Jun 3, 2004)

We are in the midst of buying our first boat, and will be sailing with a 5 month old- what do you use for sleeping arrangements for a baby? Any other helpful hints for cruisin'' with baby would be very appeciated!

Shannon
[email protected]


----------



## p32 (Sep 22, 2004)

We were strictly weekend cruisers, nothing long term. We had success with one of the folding portable cribs and set it up in on the bunk formed by dropping the settee table. It just fit between the mast and the back of the settee padded with cushions so was very secure. If the weather was nice we just left it there for the weekend as we usually eat in the cockpit, otherwise we''d fold it up when we needed the table below. Worked pretty well for our use.

Brian


----------



## seame (Feb 22, 2004)

Any bunk with leeboards prevents infant from falling out.


----------



## sailormomma (May 29, 2004)

When our first baby was born, we had the portable crib, but soon realized it took up way too much space. We ended up using existing bunks with netting covering the opening. It was perfect. We just latched it on the upper bunk or ceiling and it was easy to get him and her in and out. I don''t know if it will work, but here is a picture of our 2nd child in the top bunk:

http://www.ghostsailors.com/march2003/slides/24MAR03_03new_bed.JPG

My suggestion is to use the space you have. A boat is so limited as it is. 

We are currently living aboard/cruising locally with 2 kids, ages 2 1/2 and 4. It''s really starting to get a little easier. Netting is the key for our piece of mind on deck. The kids are able to play and we don''t have to worry too much. They always wear their life jacket whenever on deck or on the docks. That has been our rule since they started walking. They are so used to it, that most of the time I have to remind them they can take off their life jackets while down below.

If you have any questions, please feel free to email me. It''s nice having resources when it comes to having the kids on the boat. Best of luck.

Angela Brosius
[email protected]
www.ghostsailors.com


----------

